# كل كلامي كان كذب



## mera22 (12 مايو 2010)

كل كلامي ووعدي ليك كان كذب ليه يارب انا مش معاك انا عايز اكون معاك وياك انت وبس 

بس ازاي وانا مبحبكش ما لو انا بحبك كنت هسمع كلامك كنت هبقي وديع وهادي ومتواضع ومكنتش هزعل و لا هبكي علي حاجه في العالم الفاني ده لان العالم ده ميستهلش دمعه من دموع ابن ال مسيح.

 هوعدك واخر وعد ليا اني هحبك واحاول اكره الشيطان ويبقي في عيني شر للشيطان وهحاول انتقم من الشيطان علي سنيني اللي فاتت من غير ما اجلس يوم معاك واكلم معاك كصديق ليا يا حياتي 

صلوا من اجلي​


----------



## الروح النارى (12 مايو 2010)

*ربى يسوع المسيح*

*وعود كتيرة وعدناها ليك*

*لكن ضعف طبيعتنا*

*كان يمنعنا من تنفيذ وعودنا*

*لكن قلبك الحانى **ومحبتك لينا*

*بتقولنا قوتى فى الضعف تكمل*

*تشدد و تشجع لأنى معك*

*حيثما تذهب*

*ربى أعطنا القوة و امسك بيدنا*

*عشان نقدر ننفذ وعودنا ليك*

*لك المجد الدائم*

*أمــــــــــــــين*
​


----------



## mera22 (13 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مرورك

الرب معك


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا ميرا

كلام مؤثر جدا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مايو 2010)

_*كتيررررررررر*_
_*قولت بحبك  وطلعت خاين لعرف للحب لون ولا معانى*_
_*وبدل محط على جبينك وردة حطيت اكليل من الاشواك*_
_*وخليت الدم ينزف من جانبك  بطعنه منى قويه*_
_*وروحت مع الجنود اضحك عليك وافرح فيكى علشان انت بتموت *_
_*وانا هنا  تحت صليبك ببكى *_
_*ياربى  ارحمنى  *_
_*شوفت بعد جرحى ليكى راجع تانى ببكى تحت قدميك*_
_*ربى انا  عارف انك هتفتح اخضانك ليا *_
_*بحبك يا ربى*_​


----------



## mera22 (13 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مرورك روزي وجون

الرب معكم


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 مايو 2010)

كلام جميل
مرسي​


----------



## mera22 (20 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مرورك الرب معكي


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

*فى منتهى الروعه شكرا جدا جدا​*


----------



## mera22 (21 مايو 2010)

ميرسي النهيسي علي مرورك الرب معك


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## mera22 (22 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مرورك الرب معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

صلاه جميله
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يونيو 2010)

*جميلة اوى و بسيطة 
و كل واحد فينا كل ما بيعد عن ربنا بيرجع و يقولة الكلام دا 
قربنا يا رب منك 
*​


----------



## losivertheprince (26 يونيو 2010)

*سلام المسيح
تأمل جميل ربنا يديكى حسب شهوة روحك مع المسيح*​


----------



## mera22 (27 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي كتير ع مروركم اخوتي

الرب معكم


----------



## maro sweety (5 يوليو 2010)

ربنا معاك


----------



## christianbible5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسي اختي الغالية على الصلاة الجميلة...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------



## DODY2010 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااا


----------

